# Popular Parts & Construction threads



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a combination of links to popular Parts & Construction threads.

* Popular Parts & Construction threads:*

Clean Glass at Last!
Method for sterilizing rocks and collected wood?
Making Fake Rocks
*Silicone Threads:*

Bio-Seal
Bio Seal, Great Stuff and Egg Crate! OH my!
BLACk SILICONE II NOW HAS BIOSEAL
If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this list please send me or a mod a PM.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am not sure how to track down how to mix and use the kitty litter background mix...without having to go through 300 plus pages to find the right thing...help!!??


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Judy, use the Search function at the top of the page.
I just entered Kitty Litter backgrounds and about 2 pages of threads showed up.

John


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think what Judy was saying, and I agree, is that searching kitty litter does produce a lot of threads, but it's difficult to wade through all of that information to find specific information or how to's about backgrounds in general.

I know they're out there and I've certainly found a couple of decent ones but it seems (IMO) that backgrounds should be one of the helpful threads in the viv build/parts or member's vivs categories.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

LRobb88 said:


> I think what Judy was saying, and I agree, is that searching kitty litter does produce a lot of threads, but it's difficult to wade through all of that information to find specific information or how to's about backgrounds in general.
> 
> I know they're out there and I've certainly found a couple of decent ones but it seems (IMO) that backgrounds should be one of the helpful threads in the viv build/parts or member's vivs categories.


I posted a thread a while back and some members were nice enough to share their methods about clay background construction. A lot of good information in those threads. LINK


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

LRobb88 said:


> I think what Judy was saying, and I agree, is that searching kitty litter does produce a lot of threads, but it's difficult to wade through all of that information to find specific information or how to's about backgrounds in general.


I agree too...when I was looking into the concrete binder/grout/vinegar soaking method...using the search function produces tons of results that can leave you exactly where you started...not to mention the fact that as people learn newer and better methods...things change, and the old threads are then, uh...wrong.


----------



## mikebell (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I am sure this will help us in getting good stuff, I am going to check them out.


----------



## intelsuit (Jul 31, 2011)

Judy S said:


> am not sure how to track down how to mix and use the kitty litter background mix...without having to go through 300 plus pages to find the right thing...help!!??


I just stumbled across a video on youtube by JGrimm ther other day about this same subject. He told all about how he made it and he also showed him putting it into the tank. It was very informative.





In fact, he has done a lot of different tanks. Definately worht looking.


----------

